# Sticky  Are you a Fighter?



## Killz

You may have noticed a few members sporting the 'MMA Fighter' badge under their usernames. 
You may also be thinking 'how do I get my hands on one of those bad boys?'


*Well, here is how;*

If you compete in MMA at any level, and have proof, then you qualify.

Proof can include anything from Youtube videos of your fights, photos of you in battle, fight cards with your name on, official records, etc, etc... basically anything that shows us that you aren't just after a cool badge and that you actually compete. We'll also need a photo of you holding up a bit of paper with your username on as well, y'know, so we actually KNOW it's you 


*That's all well and good but what else do I get other than a nifty badge?*

Well, you also get all the perks our Premium members get. (bigger avatar, Image in your signature, access to the hidden VIP lounge). 
Not only that but you will look like a bad ass!! :thumb02:

If you are already a Premium member you wont get any extra perks, other than the badge. 


*I think I qualify so what do I do now?*

Post in here to register your interest and fill in the criteria below.

*Name:...
Age:...
Record:...
City/Town:...*

If you don't want to post your videos or photos in here, then PM them to me, or any other moderator and providing it is actually you, then before you know it, you'll be rocking in the free world.

​


----------



## tap nap or snap

does this apply to MMA only? I do muay thai and have my first kick boxing match coming up


----------



## K R Y

Yes, sorry it does. The tag literally says 'MMA Fighter'.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp

First fight coming soon. I would have had one much earlier but I don't want a blemish on my amateur record because I didn't wait long enough and didn't learn as much as I could have before I got in the cage. I'll definitely keep you guys posted though. =)


----------



## Mirage445

Nice to know we have people who train UFC on this board.


----------



## Killz

xxpillowxxjp said:


> First fight coming soon. I would have had one much earlier but I don't want a blemish on my amateur record because I didn't wait long enough and didn't learn as much as I could have before I got in the cage. I'll definitely keep you guys posted though. =)


Definitely do buddy. And good luck, hope you win!



Mirage445 said:


> Nice to know we have people who train UFC on this board.


Ha! :thumb02:


----------



## tap nap or snap

I figured as much, thanks


----------



## Sports_Nerd

tap nap or snap said:


> does this apply to MMA only? I do muay thai and have my first kick boxing match coming up





xxpillowxxjp said:


> First fight coming soon. I would have had one much earlier but I don't want a blemish on my amateur record because I didn't wait long enough and didn't learn as much as I could have before I got in the cage. I'll definitely keep you guys posted though. =)


Good luck, guys.


----------



## Roflcopter

Mirage445 said:


> Nice to know we have people who train UFC on this board.


Love it.


----------



## El Bresko

It would be cool if you made a "Thai Boxer" tag, unlikely, but cool.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Or a karate one .


----------



## Killz

Haha, it is something we could look into but I'd imagine it is quite unlikely as if we add a Thai one, then the boxers will want one, then the BJJ players, then the TKD fighters etc etc.

It will be never ending


----------



## K R Y

Could just get a 'COMBAT EXPERT' tag. That'd make even Segal shit himself (again).


----------



## El Bresko

haha I could deal with combat expert!

You have to be a professional though and be able to prove it.



I want to become a mod so I can change my username to ElBresko (and for other reasons obviously)


----------



## G_Land

Combat Expert???? I would have to see the badge but it sounds pretty cool!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

MMA Record = 0-3
MMA Forum Tag = Combat Expert


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Mirage445 said:


> Nice to know we have people who train UFC on this board.


:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit

ClydebankBlitz said:


> MMA Record = 0-3
> MMA Forum Tag = Combat Expert


Definitely laughed out loud. :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y

Yeah it's not something we'll actually be doing.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I boxed in my backyard back in highschool. I went like 14-0 with like 300 KO's. I am here for the "Combat Expert" tag.


----------



## Killz

Congratulations to the latest MMAF 'MMA Fighter':

*Kney*
http://www.mmaforum.com/46485-kney.html


I do believe you can watch a compilation of his fights in the MMA videos section so go check it out!


----------



## Joabbuac

I train mma, no fights yet...i have been in a cage though. I dont know if i would want the label anyway though :laugh: People might start to think i have a clue what im talking about.


----------



## Shady1

I am currently Boxing as an Amateur. My record is nothing to look at and I have had a long layoff from active competition(I boxed as a junior not as a senior). But I starting MMA training in the coming weeks and hopefully in a year or Two I can have an couple of fights depending on my progression.


----------



## Rauno

Shady1 said:


> I am currently Boxing as an Amateur. My record is nothing to look at and I have had a long layoff from active competition(I boxed as a junior not as a senior). But I starting MMA training in the coming weeks and hopefully in a year or Two I can have an couple of fights depending on my progression.


Best of luck to you mate.


----------



## LizaG

I'm more of a lover than a fighter....will there be a tag for this?


----------



## Rauno

LizaG said:


> I'm more of a lover than a fighter....will there be a tag for this?


You already got that yellow premium tag.


----------



## kney

Killz said:


> Congratulations to the latest MMAF 'MMA Fighter':
> 
> *Kney*
> http://www.mmaforum.com/46485-kney.html
> 
> 
> I do believe you can watch a compilation of his fights in the MMA videos section so go check it out!


Thanks!
Not a lot of ppl watched the video though.
Gonna post the link to the topic right here 

MMA fight compilation


----------



## slapshot

El Bresko said:


> It would be cool if you made a "Thai Boxer" tag, unlikely, but cool.


And judokan for practitioners that competed in judo. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Roki977

I am Judo green belt, had like 20 fights or more and had 4 amateur boxing matches 2-2. If there was MMA club when i was young i would be in it for sure because it would be ideal me back then. To bad.


----------



## slapshot

Ok I see how having one for judo,jitz, ect might be cumbersome. 

So why not just a catch all title for all art forms? 
Could use "Practitioner" for anything other than a mma fighter. I think it would be a cool little perk.


----------



## El Bresko

slapshot said:


> Ok I see how having one for judo,jitz, ect might be cumbersome.
> 
> So why not just a catch all title for all art forms?
> Could use "Practitioner" for anything other than a mma fighter. I think it would be a cool little perk.


I think it should be fighters only, and as it's an MMA forum I believe it's fine that only MMA fighters should be given the tag.


----------



## Hawndo

Next year bitches, next year


----------



## MMA specialist

Mirage445 said:


> Nice to know we have people who train UFC on this board.


how do you have 2000 + posts on an MMA forum and still say that?!


----------



## Killz

MMA specialist said:


> how do you have 2000 + posts on an MMA forum and still say that?!


I think he was joking buddy :thumb02:


----------



## Proud German

I do not fight professionally, but I am training MMA with a focus on wrestling and kickboxing. I used to wrestle a lot at school and during my university diploma and I was good enough that I was recommended to train in USA. I like to wrestle and it saved my life. I used to get bullied at school until I started wrestling. 

One day this man came into the gym where I train and started saying, 'anybody like to spar? I will give anybody 300 euros to anybody who can beat me in an unofficial fight'. This man looked to way about 98 kilos. I'm 85 kilos but I was not afraid and believed in my skills so I took the challenge.

We started circling each other until I sudden double leg takedown him to the ground and pounded him. I kept changing positions to confuse and bewilder hi so that when I would pound him, his body system would feel pain everywhere, and want to shut down. The worst moment for him came when I got his back and thrusted my hips deep into his ribs. Nobody was trying to stop it, I was surprised. Nobody pulled me off this man, they just stood there silenced. I then turned him and managed to get in a crucifix position for about a min. At 98 kilos, he was strong, not weak. But i'm 85kilos and I felt stronger than him for some reason.. I was surprised at how long he was enduring this until then I started pounding his face in from side control and he said he wanted to stop.

I got up and shook his hand but obviously he was upset. He started crying, lol. My intention was not to embarrass this man, but to show him he can't assume he can beat anybody just because he's from another country because there is ALWAYS somebody better than you.


----------



## Killz

Cool Story Bro...

But as the first post says, you need to have evidence of an official MMA fight.

Making a guy cry doesn't really qualify you for the title I'm afraid.


----------



## Proud German

Killz said:


> Cool Story Bro...
> 
> But as the first post says, you need to have evidence of an official MMA fight.
> 
> Making a guy cry doesn't really qualify you for the title I'm afraid.


I did not realise I needed to show you proof. If you read my post properly you would have deciphered that it was an unofficial fight, why would we video tape it and embarrass the person even more? Like i said, i'm not professional yet, but soon I will be. THEN you can see my first fight...bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Killz

Proud German said:


> I did not realise I needed to show you proof. If you read my post properly you would have deciphered that it was an unofficial fight, why would we video tape it and embarrass the person even more? Like i said, i'm not professional yet, but soon I will be. THEN you can see my first fight...bro :thumbsup:


This is a thread to register yourself for the 'MMA fighter' title, for which, you must provide evidence of any Amateur/Pro fights you may have had.

If you were just posting to share your story then that is ok, but if you were using that story to try and get the badge then I was just letting you know it doesnt qualify. :thumbsup:


----------



## Proud German

I did not realise this. My intention was to just simply share a story, nothing else. I did not read the rules properly. I apologise for the inconvenience, my friend. Thank you for clearing it up


----------



## Killz

No worries, no inconvenience


----------



## BrianRClover

Competed 12 years ago when fights were still called "Tough Men Competitions", it was still very much promoted as BOXER vs WRESTLER and so on, not AT ALL what's going on today, lol!

I just wanted to add, any chance we could create a sticky that allows fighters on the board to post their upcoming fights? If they are anywhere near a fellow member it would be cool to show some MMAF support, I know I'd go if anyone was fighting in Saint Louis. :thumb02:


----------



## Killz

It's certainly something we can look In to implementing.


----------



## jenagrey8585

no i am not MMA fighter but i really want to


----------



## OU

jenagrey8585 said:


> no i am not MMA fighter but i really want to


Hello newbie, where you from?


----------



## xxpillowxxjp

my fights on june 8th


----------



## No_Mercy

Are you ready pillow x to embark on your career!


----------



## xxpillowxxjp

Ha I'm ready. Every once in a while I get nervous but I tell myself "hey its just a fight. This is what you train to do."


----------



## No_Mercy

:thumbsup:

Your nickname should be Pillow. That would surprise your opponents when you knock em out! :laugh:


----------



## xxpillowxxjp

No_Mercy said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Your nickname should be Pillow. That would surprise your opponents when you knock em out! :laugh:


lol. Joe "The Pillow" Pillow.


----------



## No_Mercy

xxpillowxxjp said:


> lol. Joe "The Pillow" Pillow.


Kekeke...that's it right there. Either that or "Pillsbury."
:laugh:


----------



## xxpillowxxjp

Obviously the black shorts

Fighting again on the 28th.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

There ya go bud. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spite

New tag looks nice, suits you!


----------



## xxpillowxxjp

Spite said:


> New tag looks nice, suits you!


pretty ballin if i do say so myself


----------



## Spite

xxpillowxxjp said:


> pretty ballin if i do say so myself


Great, now can you ask your dog to stop staring at me?


----------



## philip12

Just doing martial arts.. karate///


----------



## Stun Gun

philip12 said:


> Just doing martial arts.. karate///


What style?


----------



## philip12

I find Shotokan easier. But the discipline is harder.


----------



## blackhouse

I might end up starting. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## AmdM

Not really a fighter, but i'm getting pretty high on capoeira


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Is there any capoeira competition? From everything I've seen of it, which admittedly is highlights and greatest moments, it is absolutely NASTY. The movement of momentum in the body into the kicks is sickeningly bad, but obviously that's like saying "The punches of Anderson are so good, most BJJ guys must be like that" lol.


----------



## bonesjones

Here's a highlight reel of a guy I went to school with, he's just gone pro


----------



## RonGreene

*Mma fighter*

Ronald Greene
21
1-0
Kearney Nebraska


----------



## Joabbuac

I iz badass, who i sent photo two?


----------



## roninvideo

I train jiujitsu and have done a few competitions. Nothing serious. I do consider myself a martial artist


----------



## iamfighter

I am not doing any Martial Arts and I don't want this badge. Instead I am concerned about learning the rules.


----------



## Paul Kevin

Keep it real and fight Natural


----------



## DoughJoe

Joe Miller, 
30, 
I was 10-6 as an amateur in Muay Thai, and 3-1 as an Amateur in MMA. I am 6-3 with 5KO's in pro Muay thai and 0-1 in pro MMA. 
Currently fighting out of Tallahassee, Florida. 






I'm in the red. you can see the rest of my fights on that channel as well.


----------



## davidlee

Seeking the MMA training online has become very easy. Many platforms like Life of fighter educating people online workout plans, routines and diets.


----------



## kingomen




----------



## Lococent

I am not a fighter, but I train a lot. I had to fight for the first time in February 2020, but the lockdown happened. So I still did not fight, but I train hard. And during the lockdown, I had to train a lot at my garage with my friend, and it was really hard to train without a professional coach. And the most useful thing that helped us to learn new techniques was youtube and MMA Reviews. It is the only way to improve your MMA skills.


----------

